# Help on programming glitch drums



## aawshred (Nov 2, 2011)

I currently have logic 9 pro with sd2.0 and metal foundry expansion pack and i'm wondering if i can make glitch stuttering sounding drums (animals as leaders-esque) and even dubstep sounding kind of stuff with what i have. If not with what i have, would beatstation enable it? Thanks for any input!


----------



## Winspear (Nov 2, 2011)

Check out what I wrot ein this thread;
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/dr...bout-programming-electronica-style-drums.html

You can do it with what you have  The included sampler in Logic may be useful.


----------



## brutalwizard (Nov 2, 2011)

or you can learn how to use this vst, and use it on the drums in the mixer haha



he is just using it on the master track for a song/beat or whatever


----------



## Winspear (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah that's a great plugin - worth learning how to control it with MIDI so you can 'play' the effects, though that's really for glitching out stuff rather than making a glitch beat. This thread is good too http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...e-glitch-techno-drums-like-periphery-aal.html


----------

